# Spain ->France -> Italy Trip



## nukeadmin

just thought i would start off this new forum section, it is intended (along with its UK Motorhome Trip counterpart) to allow members to post a short description of a trip they are intending to do, this will allow other members to then post any useful tips for that region in the thread and also perhaps make contact to meet up somewhere along the way if they two will be in the area at the same time, Thanks to BillD for the concept 


OK here goes:-

Jan - Mar 2005 :Spain (Seville, Madrid, Barcelona), France(Perpignan, Palavas Les Flot, Cannes,Monaco), Italy (Genoa, Milan, Verona, Venice - In time for Venice Carnival end hopefully)


----------



## flyboy

*France Italy Spain*

Doing the same in reverse. Leave April 7 return June 7 through france to Italy staying at Lake Garda then across the south of France into Spain staying around Calpe. I will be happy to meet up with anyone going my way. and will be grateful for the best route to Lake Guarda.

Flyboy


----------



## 93795

Hi Fly, whenever I go to Lake Garda or further south I go through Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, Austria (via Innsbruck), Brenner Pass. It's free motorway all the way except that in Austria you have to buy a Vignette for about £5 and there is a toll to use the Brenner Pass.
Phil.


----------



## flyboy

*France Italy Spain*

Thanks Phil for the route do you have any good stopping places for the nights rest? I have heard that France is not the place for wild camping. I think I will stick to camp sites!!
Regards

Bill


----------



## 93795

Hi Bill, I usually stop at Country Camping Schinderhannes just south of Koblenz and then at Natterersee just outside Innsbruck, both sites are in the Camping Cheques Scheme if you are travelling out of season, although Schinderhannes will take Camping Cheques throughout the year. Incidentally there are some nice sites around Lake Garda which take Camping Cheques.
Phil.


----------



## smifee

*go-box*

flyboy63 - what is max gross weight (or whatever they are calling it today) of your van. if over 3.5 tonnes you have to get a go-box at the border before using austrian roads.

as a result of what i have read about the countries that charge by vignette & go-box austria & switzerland are at the bottom of my list of countries to visit. are there any others :?:

still there's loads of countries still to visit before i get to the bottom of the list. roll on italy


----------



## 88974

Hope to travel to Slovenia later this year via Germany and Austria, what is a go-box and is it expensive. Does anyone know of good places to stay on the Slovenian/Croatian coast. Travelled to Lake Garda before and went through France and Switzerland via the Mont Blanc Tunnel (Fabulous Journey with spectacular views) A great place to stop there is in Chamonix plenty of parking and some campsites. A cable car will bring you up the Mont Blanc. Reccomend an overnight there.


----------



## flyboy

*France Italy Spain*

Thanks guys this is all good information and what this site is all about. My gross weight is 3.8t so I guess I will need a go box. God there is a lot to put together before we leave but I think it is all good fun and part of the holiday!

Regards to all

Bill


----------



## peedee

Phil905 said:


> Hi Fly, whenever I go to Lake Garda or further south I go through Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, Austria (via Innsbruck), Brenner Pass. It's free motorway all the way except that in Austria you have to buy a Vignette for about £5 and there is a toll to use the Brenner Pass.
> Phil.


I also like this route when going down that way and usually try and make Camping Grit my first stop. This is in Luxembourg and is very handy for access into either Diekirch or Ettlebruck and it has a big supermarket close.

peedee


----------



## 89202

Hi,

about " go-box " : if your mh. has +3,5t you need this box for calculate the number of km you ride on the austrian highways. ( I think 7 cent the km)
The box coast 5 Euro and you can buy it on each boarder.
Attention, austrian " Mautpolizei " ( maut=is toll) make often control on the road, parking place and Rasthaus...
In the land TYROL it is strictly forbidden to make wild camping...

Tschuess,

leduc


----------



## Wanderwagon3

*Spain France Italy Trips!*

Good Day to All

Should Wanderwagon3 arrive as promised (end Feb) we hope to make trip in end April and all May: Calais -Luxembourg- Germany through Austria (Miss out Switzerland) and wander round Northern Italy then back through France.

It is some years simce we visited all these countries (except France)so any information on campsites, stellplatz , aires routes etc most welcome. Also likely weather at this time.

Question. Wanderwagon3 will be plated at 3.5tonnes. What happens in Austria? A vignette for a week I hope Not the "Box"!

Safe Trips

Ken...with Wanderwagon2


----------



## 89202

Hi,

if your ccar has 3,5t, you must buy an " Pickerl " = Vignette,for using the austrian highways, over your automobil club or on the border to Austria.
But you can use one of the only free-toll road through Austria over Füssen ( D) Landeck ( A ) via Reschenpas to Meran in Italy.
This road E532 is the famous motorhome road... from Germany to Italy...

ciao,

leduc


----------



## 93795

Hi Leduc, I agree that is a very good route, I went that way on the last 3 occasions that I went to Italy. Beautiful scenery and very good roads. One thing to watch is that the Landeck Tunnel is a Toll Tunnel and to avoid paying you just need to go via Landeck, the mileage difference is insignificant. A very nice campsite on that road is at Prutz, I've stayed there 3 times and cannot fault it.
Phil.


----------



## 89074

kildare said:


> Hope to travel to Slovenia later this year via Germany and Austria, what is a go-box and is it expensive. Does anyone know of good places to stay on the Slovenian/Croatian coast.


Slovenia is great but the mountains are better than the coast. I recommend the campsite at Lake Bohinj and also

Kamp Lazar 
Gregorciceva 63
5222 Kobarid

which is near the Italian border in the Julian Alps.

As for the coast you are better off driving another couple of hours across the Istrian penisula and getting a ferry to the closest islands which are Cres and Losinj. There are campsites on the Slovenian bit of the Adriatic but its quite crowded and they tend to be big AutoKamping affairs.

Slovenian tourist agency has a handy little booklet listing all the sites in the country.

Mont Blanc sounds good


----------



## 89202

hi,

oh yes  I forget the Landeck Tunnel, very much drivers ignore the blue Highway shield and on the other side of the tunnel, often toll-police controlling...and cash when you have no " Pickerl"

About camping PRUTZ, he lies on the route to Reschenpass and have 3 parking place place for mh. BEFORE the entry of camping...
They also accept Camping-Chèques... 
When you go to Reschenpass you can take the road to Switzerland to the off-tax village of SAMNAUN. There is a mh. aera, with service point, for 20 vehicles...but expensive...

ciao,

leduc


----------



## 93795

Just to clarify Leduc's post, Camping Prutz is open all year and has 120 touring pitches suitable for motorhomes or caravans.
Phil.


----------



## Wanderwagon3

Hello "leduc"
Molte grazie for your information....yes I have an Italian phrase book!

Can you give me the exact location of some campsites in Northern Italy.

Also information on "Arees de sosta" . Hope that is the correct word for campingcar free rest stops.

Also the names of books listing sites and sostas.

If you need trip information on Northern England, Scotland ,France and Scandinavian countries I may be able to help you 

Safe Journeys

Ken ....with Wanderwagon2


----------

